# Well i got my Bio Spira from the TN LFS Website



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

:Saturday 9:10 PM

Ammonia : 4.0-5.0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0

---------------------------------------------

Sunday 8:00 AM

Ammonia : 7.0-8.0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 0
---------------------------------------------------

Sunday 2:48 PM

Ammonia 1.0
Nitrite 0.1 (very very light yellow tint, almost unnoticable) 
nitrate - 15

looks like its almost done lol, that was fast... took me a total of 18 hours and 38 min... verdict : Bio Spira Rules


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im glad to hear that cause i just bought some of that stuff and i aint got alot of money to be spending but i got to get my p's in the bigger tank now :smile:


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

worked about that fast for me as well, awesome product.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> :Saturday 9:10 PM
> 
> Ammonia : 4.0-5.0
> Nitrite - 0
> ...


 is that not just the start of the nitrIte?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

but there is Nitrate which mean the Nitrite got oxidized, and that also shows the last stages of the nitrogen cycle. Amazing product.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bio-Spira is definitely the product of choice. Hey extreme, one question....How big was your tank and how much of an ammonia source was in the tank ???


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

wow

when i used it.. i did my first test the morning after i put it in and i didnt even see ammonia.. never once tested and seen ammonia had nitrites for like 2 days then it was done


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

kouma said:


> but there is Nitrate which mean the Nitrite got oxidized, and that also shows the last stages of the nitrogen cycle. Amazing product.


 oh yes sorry, i was too fast to post


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Bio-Spira is definitely the product of choice. Hey extreme, one question....How big was your tank and how much of an ammonia source was in the tank ???


it was a 40 gallon tank, and i added 2 capfulls of pure clear ammonia (brought my ammonia level up to 5.0 instantly and maxed out at 8.0)

also i only bought enough bio spira for a 25-30 gallon tank, and it worked this fast on my 40, just goes to show you how effective this stuff is. and it said in my mailbox for 8 hours lol, my crazy mailman left the package in my mailbox and i checked it at like 2 AM and i see it im like "that mother f***er!!". i was home but i never check my mail box; way too far..

so obviously it worked, i ordered it from Here!


----------

